# EMI Complete Recordings Can You Help?



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Dear Reader,

Does anyone know of or have any EMI Complete Recordings Boxed Sets? I have two "Complete Recordings" of both *Mstislav Rostropovich* and *Jacqueline Du Pre*. The problem is there is 20 + discs in both sets and I listen to my music on the computer at my desk or I have a mini mac that I use.

(I "rip" them to the harddrive in FLAC so I don't need to use the discs)

It's a real pain trying to find the right disc when they all look like "EMI DISC 1" etc.

I wondered if anyone would be kind and clever to be able to work out what each disc is and give me the original album title. From there I can sort them myself.

I don't think I explained that very well so I'll give you an example.

Disc 1 of EMI Boxset = "Original Album Title A" from when it was first released.

Disc 2 of EMI Boxset = "Original Album Title B" and so on.

I know I'm asking a lot but if anyone has any idea I'd be most greatful. I'm new to buying Classical CDs and I thought boxed sets made more sense but I just can't figure it out.  < moi

I hate to be to cheeky but I'm also hoping to buy the *Pablo Casals*: The Complete EMI Recordings. If you could give me an "album list" of any of these or even just parts it would be a great help.

If you know the track lists for other EMI Boxed Sets if you'd be kind enough to post them. Maybe years from now some poor soul will stumble across this thread years from now and find it usful hopefully...

I go weak at the knees for the celo. 

Thank you! :tiphat:


----------



## annie (Jul 31, 2011)

i don't understand what you ask for? are you looking for this kind of info? 
rostropovich:
CD 01: J.S. Bach
01-07 J.S. Bach – Suite No. 1 in G, BWV 1007
08-14 J.S. Bach – Suite No. 4 in E flat, BWV 1010
15-21 J.S. Bach – Suite No. 5 in C minor, BWV 1011
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello
March 1991
Basilique Sainte-Madeleine, Vezelay, Yonne, France 1995


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes I think so I'd like to call the discs by their original titles rather than EMI Disc 1 - 20. It'll make it easier for me to find what I want to listen to. Thanks Annie, sorry for not making it clear I don't have a lot of experience with CDs.


----------



## annie (Jul 31, 2011)

this is rostropovich. if you confirm this is what you need i'll post du pre, too. Do you also want casals' 9cd set?


CD 01: J.S. Bach
01-07 J.S. Bach – Suite No. 1 in G, BWV 1007
08-14 J.S. Bach – Suite No. 4 in E flat, BWV 1010
15-21 J.S. Bach – Suite No. 5 in C minor, BWV 1011
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello
March 1991
Basilique Sainte-Madeleine, Vezelay, Yonne, France 1995

CD 02: J.S. Bach
01-07 J.S. Bach – Suite No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1008
08-14 J.S. Bach – Suite No. 3 in C, BWV 1009
15-21 J.S. Bach – Suite No. 6 in D, BWV 1012
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello
March 1991
Basilique Sainte-Madeleine, Vezelay, Yonne, France
(P) 1995

CD 03: Haydn, Schumann
01-03 Joseph Haydn – Cello Concerto No. 1 in C, HobVIIb.1
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Mstislav Rostropovich
15-16 November 1975
No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 1976/2000

04-06 Joseph Haydn – Cello Concerto No. 2 in D, HobVIIb.2
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Mstislav Rostropovich
15-16 November 1975
No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 1976/2000

07-19 Robert Schumann – Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Orchestre National de France, Leonard Bernstein
11-12 November 1976
Salle Wagram, Paris
(P) 1977/1998

CD 04: Beethoven
01-03 Ludwig van Beethoven – Triple Concerto in C, Op. 56
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
David Oistrakh – violin,
Sviatoslav Richter – piano,
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
15-17 September 1969
Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin
(P) 1970/1997

04 Ludwig van Beethoven – 12 Variations in F on ‘Ein Maedchen oder Weibchen’, Op. 66
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Vasso Devetzi – piano
16-17 July 1974
Salle Wagram, Paris
(P) 1975/2007

05 Ludwig van Beethoven – 12 Variations in G on ‘See, the conquering hero comes’, WoO. 45
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Vasso Devetzi – piano
16-17 July 1974
Salle Wagram, Paris
(P) 1975/2007

CD 05: Brahms
01-03 Johannes Brahms – Double Concerto in A minor, Op. 102
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
David Oistrakh – violin,
Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell
12-13 May 1969
Severance Hall, Cleveland, Ohio
(P) 1970/1997

04-07 Johannes Brahms – Cello Sonata No. 2 in F, Op. 99 (mono)
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano
26 April 1957
No. 3 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 1959/2007

CD 06: Brahms, Dvorak
01-03 Johannes Brahms – Double Concerto in A minor, Op. 102
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Itzhak Perlman – violin,
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink
19-20 June 1979
Concertgebouw, Amsterdam
(P) 1980/1988

04-06 Antonin Dvorak – Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini
29-30 April & 01 May 1977
No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 1978/2001

CD 07: Dvorak, Saint-Saens, Popper, Debussy, Scriabin
01-03 Antonin Dvorak – Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult
23-24 April 1957
No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 1958/2008

04-06 Camille Saint-Saens – Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Malcolm Sargent
06 March 1956
No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 2008

07 David Popper – Dance of the Elyes, Op. 39
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano
26 April 1957
No. 3 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 1959/2007

08 Claude Debussy – Minstrels (No. 12 of Preludes Book I)
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano
26 April 1957
No. 3 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 1959/2007

09 Claude Debussy – Clair de lune (No. 3 of Suite bergamasque)
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano
26 April 1957
No. 3 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 1959/2007

10 Alexander Scriabin – Etude, Op. 6, No. 11
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano
26 April 1957
No. 3 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 1959/2007

CD 08: R. Strauss
01-13 Richard Strauss – Don Quixote, Op. 35
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Ulrich Koch – viola,
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
03-08 January 1975
Philharmonie, Berlin
(P) 1976/1988

14-16 Richard Strauss – Cello Sonata in F, Op. 6
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Vasso Devetzi – piano

16-17 July 1974
Salle Wagram, Paris
(P) 1975/2007

CD 09: Prokofiev, Myaskovsky, Rachmaninov
01-03 Sergei Prokofiev – Symphony-Concerto in E minor, Op. 125
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Malcolm Sargent
15 April 1957
No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 1959/2007

04-05 Nikolai Myaskovsky – Cello Concerto in C minor, Op. 66
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Malcolm Sargent
05 March 1956
No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 2007

06 Sergei Rachmaninov – Vocalise, Op. 34, No. 14 (mono)
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano
27 April 1957
No. 3 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 1959/2007

CD 10: Saint-Saens, Dutilleux, Lutoslawski
01-03 Camille Saint-Saens – Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini
29-30 April & 01 May 1977
No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 1978/2001

04-08 Henri Dutilleux – Tout un monde lointain…
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Orchestre de Paris, Serge Baudo
05-06 November 1974
Salle Wagram, Paris
(P) 1975/2002

09-12 Witold Lutoslawski – Cello Concerto
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Orchestre de Paris, Witold Lutoslawski
22-24 December 1974
Salle Wagram, Paris
(P) 1975/2002

CD 11: Bloch, Gubaidulina
01 Ernest Bloch – Schelomo – Hebrew Rhapsody
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Orchestre National de France, Leonard Bernstein
11-12 November 1976
Salle Wagram, Paris
(P) 1977/1987

02-12 Sofia Gubaidulina – The Canticle of the Sun
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello & percussion,
Simon Carrington – percussion,
Neil Percy – percussion,
John Aley – celesta,
London Voices, Ryusuke Numajiri
14 January 1999
No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London
(P) 2001

CD 12: Schnittke, Shostakovich
01-04 Alfred Schnittke – Concerto for Three
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Gidon Kremer – violin,
Yuri Bashmet – viola,
Moscow Soloists
24-25 February 1995
Studio 103, Radio France, Paris
(P) 1996

05-06 Alfred Schnittke – String Trio
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Gidon Kremer – violin,
Yuri Bashmet – viola
24-25 February 1995
Studio 103, Radio France, Paris
(P) 1996

07 Alfred Schnittke – Minuet
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Gidon Kremer – violin,
Yuri Bashmet – viola
24-25 February 1995
Studio 103, Radio France, Paris
(P) 1996

08-12 Dmitri Shostakovich – Seven Romances on Verses by Alexander Blok, Op. 127
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Galina Vishnevskaya – soprano,
Ulf Hoelscher – violin,
Vasso Devetzi – piano
28-29 October 1974
Salle Wagram, Paris
(P) 1976/1995

The Russian Years recordings:

CD 13: Beethoven, Schumann, Tchaikovsky
01 Ludwig van Beethoven – Triple Concerto in C, Op. 56 – I. Allegro
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
David Oistrakh – violin,
Sviatoslav Richter – piano,
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kyrill Kondrashin
05 January 1970
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

02-04 Robert Schumann – Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky
30 November 1960
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

05-12 Pyotr Tchaikovsky – Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky
30 November 1960
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

CD 14: Villa-Lobos, Respighi, Honegger, R. Strauss
01 Heitor Villa-Lobos – Bachianas brasileiras No. 1 – Preludio (Modhina)
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello, director
06 February 1962
Small Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

02 Ottorino Respighi – Adagio con variazioni
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kyrill Kondrashin

03-05 Arthur Honegger – Cello Concerto
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Victor Dubrovsky
14 February 1964
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

06-19 Richard Strauss – Don Quixote, Op. 35
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
L. Dvoskin – viola,
B. Simsky – violin,
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kyrill Kondrashin
12 March 1964
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

CD 15: Taneyev, Myaskovsky, Glazunov
01 Sergei Taneyev – Canzona
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano
Radio House, Moscow

02-03 Nikolai Myaskovsky – Cello Concerto in C minor, Op. 66
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Evgeni Svetlanov
14 January 1964
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

04 Alexander Glazunov – Concerto ballata in C, Op. 108
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Evgeni Svetlanov
14 January 1964
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

CD 16: Prokofiev
01-03 Sergei Prokofiev – Cello Sonata in C, Op. 119
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Sviatoslav Richter – piano
01 March 1950
Small Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

04-06 Sergei Prokofiev – Symphony-Concerto in E minor, Op. 125
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Israel Gusman (04), Gennadi Rozhdestvensky (05-06)
27 December 1972 (04) & 25 February 1964 (05-06)
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

07-09 Sergei Prokofiev – Cello Concertino, Op. 132
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Moscow Radio & Television Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky
13 May 1964
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

CD 17: Shostakovich
01-04 Dmitri Shostakovich – Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat, Op. 107
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky
10 February 1961
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

05-07 Dmitri Shostakovich – Cello Concerto No. 2 in G, Op. 126
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Evgeni Svetlanov
25 September 1967
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

CD 18: Britten
01-09 Benjamin Britten – Cello Suite No. 1, Op. 72
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
15 February 1966
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

10-14 Benjamin Britten – Cello Suite No. 2, Op. 80
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
12 March 1964
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

15-18 Benjamin Britten – Cello Symphony, Op. 68
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
12 March 1964
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

CD 19: B. Tchaikovsky
01-05 Boris Tchaikovsky – Solo Cello Suite in D minor
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello
05 November 1961
Small Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

06-11 Boris Tchaikovsky – Partita for Cello, Piano, Harpsichord, Electric Guitar and Percussion
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano,
Boris Chaikovsky – harpsichord,
Messrs Khovov, Malichko and Godin – electric guitar, percussion
10 January 1967
Small Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

12-15 Boris Tchaikovsky – Cello Concerto
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kyrill Kondrashin
04 September 1966
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

CD 20: Tishchenko, A. Khachaturian, Toyama
01 Boris Tishchenko – Concerto for Cello, 17 Wind Instruments, Percussion and Organ, Op. 23 – Andante – Allegretto – Andante
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello
06 February 1966
Philharmonic Hall, Leningrad

02 Aram Khachaturian – Concerto-Rhapsody
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Aza Amintayeva – piano
04 April 1964
Small Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

03-08 Yuzo Toyama – Cello Concerto
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Moscow Radio & Television Orchestra, Yuzo Toyama
13 January 1967
Tchaikovsky Hall, Moscow

CD 21: Lopes-Graca, Knipper, Weinberg
01-03 Fernando Lopes-Graca – Concerto da camera
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kyrill Kondrashin
1967
Moscow

04 Lev Knipper – Concerto-Monologue for Cello, Seven Brass Instruments and Two Kettledrums
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky
25 February 1964
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

05-08 Mieczyslaw Weinberg – Cello Concerto, Op. 43
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky
25 February 1964
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

CD 22: Shostakovich, Kabalevsky, K. Khachaturian
01-04 Dmitri Shostakovich – Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Dmitri Shostakovich – piano
Radio House, Moscow

05-07 Dmitri Kabalevsky – Cello Sonata in B flat, Op. 71
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Dmitri Kabalevsky – piano
06 February 1962
Small Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

08-11 Karen Khachaturian – Cello Sonata
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Karen Khachaturian – piano
10 January 1967
Small Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

CD 23: Stravinsky, Scriabin, Milhaud, Falla, Dvorak, R. Strauss, Sinding, Faure, Debussy, Shaporin, Popper, Schubert, Prokofiev, Handel
01 Igor Stravinsky – Mavra – Russian Song (Parasha’s Aria)
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

02 Igor Stravinsky – Le Baiser de la fee – Pas de deux: Adagio
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

03 Igor Stravinsky – Le Baiser de la fee – Variation & Coda
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

04 Alexander Scriabin – Etude in B flat minor, Op. 8, No. 11
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Vladimir Yampolsky – piano

05 Darius Milhaud – Saudades do Brasil, Op. 67 – Tijuca
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

06 Manuel de Falla – El amor brujo – Ritual Fire Dance
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

07 Antonin Dvorak – Silent Woods, B. 173
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Vladimir Yampolsky – piano

08 Richard Strauss – Stimmungsbilder, Op. 9 – An einsamer Quelle
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Vladimir Yampolsky – piano

09 Christian Sinding – Suite im alten Stil in A minor, Op. 10 – Presto
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

10 Gabriel Faure – Apres un reve, Op. 7, No. 1
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

11 Claude Debussy – Suite bergamasque – Clair de lune
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

12 Claude Debussy – Nocturne et scherzo
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

13 Yuri Shaporin – Romance: I see you
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Vladimir Yampolsky – piano

14 David Popper – Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

15 Franz Schubert – Impromptu No. 3 in G flat, D. 899, No. 3
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

16 Sergei Prokofiev – Cinderella – Adagio
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

17 Sergei Prokofiev – Cinderella – Waltz-Coda
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexei Zybtsev – piano

18 Sergei Prokofiev – March from ‘The Love for Three Oranges’
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexei Zybtsev – piano

19 George Frideric Handel – Sonata in D, HWV 371 – Larghetto
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Vladimir Yampolsky – piano

20 Yuri Shaporin – Elegy
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Vladimir Yampolsky – piano

21 Yuri Shaporin – Scherzo, Op. 25, No. 5
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Aza Amintayeva – piano

CD 24: Chopin, Myaskovsky, Shaporin
01-04 Frederic Chopin – Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano
Great Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

05-06 Frederic Chopin – Polonaise brillante, Op. 3
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

07-09 Nikolai Myaskovsky – Cello Sonata No. 2 in A minor, Op. 81
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano
10 January 1967
Small Hall, Moscow Conservatoire

10-13 Yuri Shaporin – Five pieces, Op. 25
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexander Dedyukhin – piano

CD 25: Piazzolla, Ustvolskaya, Schnittke
01 Astor Piazzolla – Le Grand Tango
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Igor Uriash – piano
22 November 1996,
St. Petersburg

02-06 Galina Ustvolskaya – Grand Duet
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Alexei Lubimov – piano
07-08 November 1996
Moscow

07-11 Alfred Schnittke – Cello Sonata No. 2
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Igor Uriash – piano
21-22 November 1996
St. Petersburg

12 Alfred Schnittke – Epilogue for Cello, Piano and Tape from the Ballet ‘Peer Gynt’
Mstislav Rostropovich – cello,
Igor Uriash – piano
17 September 1996
St. Petersburg


CD 26: The Life of Rostropovich
01 Childhood and Early Life
02 Studying with Shostakovich at the Moscow Conservatory
03 Prokofiev – Memories and Relationship, and Cello Sonata
04 Vaclav Talich and Dvorak’s Cello Concerto
05 Britten – Memories and Relationship
06 Conducting, and Relationship with London Symphony Orchestra
07 Shostakovich – Discussions and memories of recording Lady Macbeth
08 Shostakovich – Memories and Relationship
09 Letter to ‘Pravda’ criticising the Soviet Party
2002
London


----------



## annie (Jul 31, 2011)

i don't have much time so i post both anyway.

du pre:

CD 01
01-04 Elgar – Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
05 Delius – Cello Concerto (Lento – Con moto tranquillo – …)
06-08 Saint-Saens – Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33

CD 02
01-03 Dvorak – Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
04 Dvorak – Silent Woods, Op. 68
05-07 Schumann – Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

CD 03
01-03 Monn – Cello Concerto in G minor
04-06 Haydn – Cello Concerto in D, Hob.VIIb2
07-09 Haydn – Cello Concerto No. 1 in C, Hob.VIIb1

CD 04
01-04 Chopin – Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
05-08 Franck – Cello Sonata in A
09 Bruch – Kol Nidrei, Op. 47

CD 05
01-06 J.S. Bach – Cello Suite No. 1 in G, BWV 1007
07-12 J.S. Bach – Cello Suite No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1008
13-16 Handel – Sonata in G minor, HWV 287

CD 06
01-03 Beethoven – Cello Sonata No. 1 in F, Op. 5, No. 1
04-06 Beethoven – Cello Sonata No. 2 in G, Op. 5, No. 2
07-09 Beethoven – Cello Sonata No. 3 in A, Op. 69

CD 07
01-02 Beethoven – Cello Sonata No. 4 in D, Op. 102, No. 1
03-05 Beethoven – Cello Sonata No. 5 in D, Op. 102, No. 2
06 Beethoven – 12 Variations on Handel’s ‘See The Conqu’ring Hero Comes’ in G, WoO 45
07 Beethoven – 7 Variations on Mozart’s ‘Bei Maennern’ in E flat, WoO 46
08 Beethoven – 12 Variations on Mozart’s ‘Ein Maedchen oder Weibchen’ in F, Op. 66

CD 08
01-04 Beethoven – Piano Trio No. 1 in E flat, Op. 1, No. 1
05-08 Beethoven – Piano Trio No. 2 in G, Op. 1, No. 2
09 Beethoven – 14 Variations in E flat, Op. 44

CD 09
01-04 Beethoven – Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 1, No. 3
05-08 Beethoven – Piano Trio No. 6 in B flat, Op. 97 ‘Archduke’
09 Beethoven – Piano Trio in B flat, WoO 39 – Allegretto
10 Beethoven – Piano Trio in E flat, Hess 84 – Allegretto

CD 10
01-03 Beethoven – Piano Trio No. 4 in D, Op. 70, No. 1 ‘Ghost’
04-07 Beethoven – Piano Trio No. 5 in E flat, Op. 70, No. 2
08 Beethoven – 10 Variations on Mueller’s song ‘Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu’, Op. 121a

CD 11
01-03 Beethoven – Piano Trio in E flat, WoO 38
04-06 Beethoven – Clarinet Trio in B flat, Op. 11
07-11 Couperin – Les Gouts-Reunis – Treizieme Concert a deux instruments a l’unisson

CD 12
01-13 Richard Strauss – Don Quixote, Op. 35
14-16 Lalo – Cello Concerto in D minor

CD 13
01-03 Brahms – Cello Sonata No. 1 in E minor, Op. 38
04-07 Brahms – Cello Sonata No. 2 in F, Op. 99
08-10 Boccherini – Cello Concerto No. 9 in B flat, G.482

CD 14
01-04 Beethoven – Cello Sonata No. 3 in A, Op. 69
05-07 Beethoven – Cello Sonata No. 5 in D, Op. 102, No. 2
08-13 Falla – Suite populaire espagnole

CD 15
01-03 Brahms – Cello Sonata No. 1 in E minor, Op. 38
04-07 Brahms – Cello Sonata No. 2 in F, Op. 99
08 Bruch – Kol Nidrei, Op. 47

CD 16
01-04 Brahms – Cello Sonata No. 2 in F, Op. 99
05-06 Tchaikovsky – Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50

CD 17
01 Paradis – Sicilienne
02-04 Schumann – Fantasiestuecke, Op. 73
05 Mendelssohn – Song without Words in D, Op. 109
06 Faure – Elegie in C minor, Op. 24
07 J.S. Bach – Toccata, Adagio & Fugue in C, BWV 564 – Adagio
08 Saint-Saens – Carnaval des animaux – Le cygne
09 Falla – Suite populaire espagnole – Jota
10-11 Britten – Cello Sonata in C, Op. 65
12 Paradis – Sicilienne
13-15 Schumann – Fantasiestuecke, Op. 73





casals:

CD1
J.S.Bach – Cello Suite No.1 in G, BWV 1007
1. 1. Prelude
2. 2. Allemande
3. 3. Courante
4. 4. Sarabande
5. 5. Menuetto I & II
6. 6. Gigue

J.S.Bach – Cello Suite No.2 in D minor, BWV 1008
7. 1. Praeludium
8. 2. Allemande
9. 3. Courante
10. 4. Sarabande
11. 5. Menuetto I & II
12. 6. Gigue

J.S.Bach – Cello Suite No.3 in C, BWV 1009
13. 1. Praeludium
14. 2. Allemande
15. 3. Courante
16. 4. Sarabande
17. 5. Bourree I & II
18. 6. Gigue

CD2
J.S.Bach – Cello Suite No.4 in E flat, BWV 1010
1. 1. Prelude
2. 2. Allemande
3. 3. Courante
4. 4. Sarabande
5. 5. Bourree I & II
6. 6. Gigue

J.S.Bach – Cello Suite No.5 in C minor, BWV 1011
7. 1. Prelude
8. 2. Allemande
9. 3. Courante
10. 4. Sarabande
11. 5. Gavotte I & II
12. 6. Gigue

J.S.Bach – Cello Suite No.6 in D, BWV 1012
13. 1. Prelude
14. 2. Allemande
15. 3. Courante
16. 4. Sarabande
17. 5. Gavotte I & II
18. 6. Gigue

CD3
Beethoven – Cello Sonata No.1 in F, Op.5 No.1
1. 1. Adagio sostenuto
2. 2. Allegro
3. 3. Allegro vivace
with Mieczyslaw Horszowski – Piano

Beethoven – Cello Sonata No.2 in G minor, Op.5 No.2
4. 1. Adagio sostenuto ed espressivo -
5. 2. Allegro molto piu tosto presto
6. 3. Rondo (Allegro)
with Mieczyslaw Horszowski – Piano

Beethoven – Cello Sonata No.3 in A, Op.69
7. 1. Allegro ma non tanto
8. 2. Scherzo (Allegro molto)
9. 3. Adagio cantabile – Allegro vivace
with Otto Schulhof – Piano

Beethoven – Menuett in G, WoO 10 No.2
with Otto Schulhof – Piano

CD4
Beethoven – Cello Sonata No.4 in C, Op.102 No.1
1. 1. Andante – Allegro vivace
2. 2. Adagio – Tempo d’andante – Allegro…
with Mieczyslaw Horszowski – Piano

Beethoven – Cello Sonata No.5 in D, Op.102 No.2
3. 1. Allegro con brio
4. 2. Adagio con molto sentimento d’affetto
5. 3. Allegro – Allegro fugato
with Mieczyslaw Horszowski – Piano

Brahms – Cello Sonata No.2 in F, Op.99
6. 1. Allegro vivace
7. 2. Adagio affetuoso
8. 3. Allegro passionato
9. 4. Allegro molto
with Mieczyslaw Horszowski – Piano

CD5
Dvorak – Cello Concerto in B minor, Op.104
1. 1. Allegro
2. 2. Adagio Ma non Troppo
3. 3. Finale (Allegro Moderato)
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, George Szell

Elgar – Cello Concerto in E minor, Op.85
4. 1. Adagio – Moderato
5. 2. Lento – Allegro Molto
6. 3. Adagio
7. 4. Allegro – Moderato – Allegro ma non troppo
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Adrian Boult

8. Bruch – Kol Nidrei, Op.47
London Symphony Orchestra, Landon Ronald

CD6
Beethoven – Piano Trio No.7 in B flat, Op.97 ‘Archduke’
1. 1. Allegro moderato
2. 2. Scherzo-Allegro & Trio
3. 3. Andante cantabile ma pero con moto
4. 4. Allegro moderato – Presto
with Alfred Cortot – Piano & Jacques Thibaud – Violin

Schubert – Piano Trio in B flat, No.1 D898
5. 1. Allegro moderato
6. 2. Andante un poco mosso
7. 3. Scherzo-Allegro & Trio
8. 4. Rondo-Allegro vivace – Presto
with Alfred Cortot – Piano & Jacques Thibaud – Violin

9. Beethoven – 7 Variations in E flat Wo046 on ‘Bei Mannern, welche Liebe fluhlen’
with Alfred Cortot – Piano

CD7
Mendelssohn – Piano Trio No.1 in D minor, Op.49
1. 1. Molto allegro ed agitato
2. 2. Andante con moto tranquillo
3. 3. Scherzo – Leggiero e vivace
4. 4. Finale – Allegro assai appassionatto
with Alfred Cortot – Piano & Jacques Thibaud – Violin

Schumann – Piano Trio No.1 in D minor, Op.63
5. 1. Mit Energie und Leidenschaft
6. 2. Lebhaft, doch nicht zu rasch
7. 3. Langsam, mit inniger Empfindung
8. 4. Mit Feuer
with Alfred Cortot – Piano & Jacques Thibaud – Violin

9. Beethoven – 10 Variations in G, Op.121a on ‘Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu’
with Alfred Cortot – Piano

CD8
Haydn – Piano Trio in G Hob.XV:25, Op.73 No.2
1. 1. Andante
2. 2. Poco adagio cantabile
3. 3. Rondo all’ongarese-Presto
with Alfred Cortot – Piano & Jacques Thibaud – Violin

Brahms – Double Concerto in A minor, Op.102
4. 1. Allegro
5. 2. Andante
6. 3. Vivace ma non tanto
with Jacques Thibaud – Violin & Pablo Casals Orchestra, Alfred Cortot

Boccherini – Cello Concerto in B flat (ed. Grutzmacher)
7. 1. Allegro moderato
8. 2. Adagio non troppo
9. 3. Rondo – Allegro
London Symphony Orchestra, Landon Ronald

8. Boccherini – Sonata No.6 in A – Adagio & Allegro
with Blas Net – Piano

CD9
1. Tartini – Cello Concerto in D – II. Grave ed espressivo
2. Dvolak – Songs my mother taught me (arr. Grunfeld)
3. Rimsky-Korsakov – Fight of the Bumblebee (arr. Sttrimer)
4. Haydn – Sonata for violin and viola No.1 in C – III. Tempo di minuetto (arr. Piatti)
5. J.S.Bach – Solo Violin Sonata No.2 in A minor – II. Andante (arr. Siloti)
6. Mendelssohn – Song without words in D Op.109
7. Vivaldi – Concerto Op.3 No.11 in D minor – II. Largo
8. Valentini – Gavotte (arr. Piatti)
9. Laserna – Tonadilla (arr. Cassado)
10. J.S.Bach – Orchestral Suite No.3 in D – II. Air (arr. Siloti)
11. Schumann – Traumerei
with Otto Schulhof – Piano
12. Pablo Casals – Festivola

Enrique Casals
13. Heroica
14. Tarragona
15. Lluny

Julio Garreta
16. La Rosada
17. Innonimada

Sarerra Puigferrer
18. Dubte

if you need any other help please pm me


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

That's it thank you *Annie*! I feel sorry for your fingers after all that typing I really appreciate your help.


----------



## annie (Jul 31, 2011)

no worries. i already had them ready. my pleasure


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Wow, Annie's the bomb!!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Indeed she is.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I've found out what my problem is. Some discs have songs from other albums on them eg, Disc 3 is this CD

http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/1106818/a/Haydn:+Cello+Concertos.htm

But it has 3 songs from a Schumann CD like you said *Annie*. I'm looking to separate them into the original CDs like the one in the link above.


----------



## annie (Jul 31, 2011)

disc 3 is not that cd, if it is it's not the complete emi recordings set....

http://www.emiclassics.co.uk/release.php?id=5099921759727


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

It's definitely the EMI box but the computer names the tracks for me they look the same as those in that CD but I'm most likely wrong. my disc 3 has 9 tracks.

Oh bother, thanks for replying Annie.


----------



## annie (Jul 31, 2011)

yes it should have 9 tracks:

Haydn: Concerto for Cello and Orchestra No. 1 in C Major, Hob. VIIb/1
1. Moderato - Cadenza

2. Adagio - Cadenza

3. Allegro molto

Haydn: Concerto for Cello and Orchestra No. 2 in D Major, Hob. VIIb:2

4. Allegro moderato - Cadenza

5. Adagio

6. Rondo (Allegro) - Cadenza

Schumann: Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 129

7. Nicht zu schnell -

8. Langsam - Etwas lebhafter - Schneller -

9. Sehr lebhaft - (Cadenza) - Im Tempo - Schneller


use the last link i've sent, it has some typos but it should do


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I really appreciate your help *Annie* but I don't quite understand what I should call the CD, I'm trying to avoid calling it EMI recordings disc 3 as it looks a real mess on the computer.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

I reckon you would be far better off, long term, organising your classical collection on your computer by composer. Otherwise you'll find it difficult to find anything. Some of those EMI CDs contain a varied list of composers's works (note they are usually called "works" or "pieces", not "songs" unless they are short vocal works). If you are interested I'll give you some ideas on how to do it.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Artemis said:


> I reckon you would be far better off, long term, organising your classical collection on your computer by composer. Otherwise you'll find it difficult to find anything. Some of those EMI CDs contain a varied list of composers's works (note they are usually called "works" or "pieces", not "songs" unless they are short vocal works). If you are interested I'll give you some ideas on how to do it.


Thank you *Artemis* that would be a great help. I'm not used to sorting classical music song I have been sorting them by performer but maybe this is the wrong way to do it with classical works. :tiphat:


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I use iTunes to organize my music and make copious use of "playlists". My music is catalogued "By Album" and "By Composer", as well as "By Theme" so I can create thematic playlists - not unlike the montages I prepare for my podcasts. One of the playlist "themes" I often use (when I encounter them on the web, or in reviews), is creating playlists that mirror concerts.

Since iTunes natively organizes the music library "By Artist", that's one less level of organization to worry about...

Anyway, I just thoght I'd share that, in passing.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing *itywltmt* I did use itunes since it was released infact however, I use FLAC files now on my PC and iTunes won't play FLAC.

I only use iTunes on my iMac and Mini Mac. The problem I'm having with the EMI boxes is the album title I don't want to call them EMI Recordings Disc 1, 2, 3. I'm new to classical CDs and I think the way I sort my other music is inappropriate for classical CDs perhaps.

I'd be interested in knowing more about your podcast.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

If you like Elgar, don't miss the 30 CED set of his works on EMI, with such great Elgar conductors as Sir Adrian Boult and Sir John Barbirolli , and many other distinguished Elgarians,plus a bonus CD of some of the composer's own recordings. Boult and Barbirolli both knew Elgar well.
The set includes some of the composer's lesser-known but interesting works as "The Starlight Express", the oratorio "Caractacus", and other things. 
And even if you're not much of a fan of this composer, you may come away from it with a lot more admiration for him.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Dear *Superhorn* I thought I had replied to you before but it seems I am mistaken. I don't really know *Elgar's* work that well but if I can find the boxed set for a good price I'll gladly buy it, thanks for the tip.


----------

